
Understanding Science: An overview - Tomte
https://undsci.berkeley.edu/article/intro_01
======
mike_n
I don't know, I think I have a pretty good natural instinct for science...

~~~
jvagner
Was your uncle a scientist?

------
dhimes
Science (the process) is how humankind learns.

